
Pop-up display lets you take a 24-inch monitor everywhere - walterbell
http://bgr.com/2016/11/02/external-monitor-iphone-android/
======
fencepost
This looks interesting, but the combination of a high price (~$375, rising to
$500 after release) and technical limitations (720p DLP, large deployed
footprint, screen material?) make me question whether it's just a novelty
looking for a market. In the short term there are other (admittedly smaller)
portable LCD monitors for 1/3 the cost plus a variety of projection units and
in the longer term I suspect some form of VR headgear will become more of an
option for individual use.

Overall this seems like a $400+ campground movie display more than anything
else.

